# No shutdown on i945GC



## user00 (Jun 25, 2021)

FreeBSD 11.2 on Asus P5GC/MX-1333 with i945GC chipset does not shut itself down.
I issue shutdown now but it always stays on "shutdown has arrived".
If instead I press the power button then it shuts down. Is my install missing anything necessary for shutdown?


----------



## covacat (Jun 25, 2021)

if you want power off
poweroff or shutdown -p now


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2021)

FreeBSD 11.2 is end-of-life and not supported any more.


----------

